# Attn : Keyboard Tamer users / TranslatedStrings.txt issues



## Samoreen (Dec 29, 2016)

Hi,

Now that the new naming scheme for localization files in LR has broken Keyboard Tamer, you can use the following trick in order to continue using KT (example for the french language) : 

1. In C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Lightroom\Resources\fr, make a copy of TranslatedStrings_Lr_fr_FR.txt and rename it to TranslatedStrings.txt. Both files can co-exist since LR now totally ignores TranslatedStrings.txt.

2. In LR, launch Keyboard Tamer and make all the changes you want. Apply them and exit LR.

3. Replace the contents of TranslatedStrings_Lr_fr_FR.txt with the contents of TranslatedStrings.txt.

4. Re-launch LR and that's it.

This will not work on the Mac since LR no longer reads the localization files on this platform (di dyou say "regression testing" ?).

For the English language, the procedure is slightly different since TranslatedStrings_Lr_en_US.txt doesn't exist by default : 

1. Launch Keyboard Tamer in LR, make your changes and Apply. This will create a TranslatedStrings.txt file in C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Lightroom\Resources\en.

2. Exit LR.

3. In C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Lightroom\Resources\en make a copy of TranslatedStrings.txt and rename it to TranslatedStrings_Lr_en_US.txt.

4. Re-launch LR.


----------



## Samoreen (May 12, 2018)

Hi,

Since LR version 7.3, this workaround is no longer working. KT can no longer re-read its own configuration file, probably because the menu/command structure has changed.

Please refer to Why no TranslatedStrings_Lr_en_US.txt file by default ? We need it. | Photoshop Family Customer Community .


----------

